# zack khan overall and pro



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Big Zack khan took the overall and won his pro card, best of luck to him in the future:thumb:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Good for him, hell of a lot of mass! Boulders for shoulders


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

thank fk - now we can discuss him in the same sentence as other pros without getting jumped on because he isnt a pro yet :lol:


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

that guy is the biggest guy iv ever seen


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

01782rob said:


> that guy is the biggest guy iv ever seen


I thought you said that was me rob? :lol:

Yes zack is a monster.


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

good luck zac and well done, big dude!


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

pea head said:


> I thought you said that was me rob? :lol:
> 
> Yes zack is a monster.


Biggest person i ever seen is GOLDY ....LOOL!!!

LOL 

Nahhh zack is AWESOME!! although, ive never seen Zack in flesh mannn.... would be like WTFFFF if i saw him in person lol


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

rs007 said:


> thank fk - now we can discuss him in the same sentence as other pros without getting jumped on because he isnt a pro yet :lol:


Here here


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

He was huge to say the least altho i had alvin 1st and zack second.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

well done zahk bro you shut all the none beleavers up

, now its time to take it to the next level ie conditioning in a wee bit more and a little better stage presence and will upset a few pros out here ,

chem


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

iam not his biggest fan but i wish him well and good luck for the future


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done to zack, time to crank things up even more for the pro ranks... dial the conditioning in more.

already has the size


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

I was 4 rows from the front so i had an awesome view, here are just a few of my thoughts... but what do i know? 

Nathan De Asha, awesome. More work on his back (detail, thickness, width) and he will be an awesome heavyweight! Plus hes only a young buck so has plenty of time on his side, well done.

Juniors i missed them but saw the winners photo and he deserved the win!

Lightweights, an easy win for Lee Williams and a great class considering these guys weight's.

Middleweights, although Nana looked very good i had Bailey taking this class based on superior size and great conditioning. Lynsey Bruce (spelling?) should have placed higher, nice overall shape with christmas tree and ripped glutes, at 74kg i would like to see him win this class with more mass, i had him 3rd personally.

Lightheavies, not sure if it was just me but i was expecting more from SJT. If he gained 5kg at 5ft 2" then i didnt see it? Also i would of liked to see him a little bit drier. Shaun has a 202 physique to die for but i didnt see that much of a difference over last year apart from being sharper, i competed against him the british last year so i was excited to see the difference. All he needs is to come in dry to make your jaw drop, he has the size so no worries there at all.

Heavies, not a fan of Pats physique but he brought the condition and he must of nearly killed himself to look like that and most know... Pat hasnt looked like that in a long time.

Barney, so gutted for Barney, i like Barney but he was just TOO heavy. Last year he looked the dogs and personally if Barney looked something like he did last year when he placed 2nd in the L'heavies and in between where he was yesterday he would of done himself a massive favour... Next year Barney!

Darren Nicholhurst.... What happened to this guy, from 3rd to 5th? As soon as he walked on i noticed his arms had vanished and his big thick chest was flatter than usual and still had the problem of soft glutes and hams? Mmm, not sure what went on really? Hes a cool character though, we competed against each other last year and the little **** beat me, ha!

SUPER DOOPER heavies... As soon as Zack walked on i had him the clear winner, very close in some shots against Alvin (biggie) Small, but Zack had more beef in certain areas plus his glutes where IN, top to bottom. Now is where the fun starts for Zacky boi when he competes in the states.

I noticed Zack was quite reserved last night, probably because he was soo tired from taking his bodyweight and level of conditioning to new heights... It just proved it can be done even when you have failed for years (a bit like me  ) So.... there is hope yet, ha!

A much improved and bigger Alvin, calm and collected he brought it but Zack was just that little bit better. Alvin will take next years overall, not SJT as ive already predicted for next year, Alvin it will be! :thumbup1:

Daz Ball, pretty much what i expected, he seems that hes packed on that much mass its starting to look not right... i.e, too big for his height. Daz's work ethic is on another scale to most guys (especially ALL year) and i know hes sick of hearing it but the bigger he gets so does his waist and it does him no favours. I would love to gain mass at his rate but sometimes too much is TOO much... he will be back though! Nothing wrong with his condition he just needs to look more streamlined but thats where genetics come in to play.

Stuart core... What happened? I wasnt the only one that said it but he seemed to had lost a of size but his condition didnt get any better as a result of this. He certainly looked better last year and his placing reflected that, i feel for him! Back to drawing board but he will better next year, most certainly!

Apart from a guy putting his arm out to STOP my girlfriend from getting in her £50 seat because his friend was on stage i had a really good time. My girl said she was going to knock his wife out if he didnt move, it worked... What a fvckin tosser! No need for things like this at shows, he must of had a really bad tren day!!!

I really had to bite my lip to keep my cool because i want to see Zack take the overall, and he did!

COOL :thumbup1:


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

AND THAT IS VERY GOOD CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISISM!ive commented on people mmaking remarks before but urs are spot on!good ost


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chilisi said:


> he will dominate





rs007 said:


> thank fk - now we can discuss him in the same sentence as other pros without getting jumped on because he isnt a pro yet :lol:


to be fair and Zack told me this himself he still has a little way to go before he can be compared to Olympians or Dominate any Pro Show...i have always said if he nails his condition he will win and he did lets just not start touting him for the 2010 Olympia just yet guys.... 



lockstock said:


> I was 4 rows from the front so i had an awesome view, here are just a few of my thoughts... but what do i know?
> 
> Nathan De Asha, awesome. More work on his back (detail, thickness, width) and he will be an awesome heavyweight! Plus hes only a young buck so has plenty of time on his side, well done.
> 
> ...


Excellant post Paul my thoughts exactly shame i did not see you buddy......the only one i would add would be Steve Avery for the O40's i and many others including Steve did not see this coming.....


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Hi Paul,

How could you miss my massive head, its fvckin huge.. I keep telling Natalie its the off season but she aint convinced! In the off season you look cuddly and chubby... Pre-contest you look like a smack addict living his last days, you cant win! :laugh:

I was trying to think of most of the guys but Steve Avery, as crazy as this mofo is (love him to bits) i was shocked by his win... Even he didnt see it coming!

...Also might i add (for me and what i saw) the most improved guy had to go the Fantom (Simon Fan) in light heavies!

More mass, excellent posing routine, great choice of music and the best condition ive seen him in... You couldnt ask for any more... Even if it where yourself, great job, Si! x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zack looked wicked was good to see him take the overall too!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i agree Si looked the best i have seen him a tad harder and he would of been pushing for top 3....


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

I heard on muscletalk alvin small is retiringmg:, hope its not the case but I think it was James Collier who mentioned it on the show report.


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Take it from me.....*ALVIN IS NOT RETIRING*....it was misinformation!!!

*BIG H*


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

thank god for that thanks big H:thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

lockstock said:


> I was 4 rows from the front so i had an awesome view, here are just a few of my thoughts... but what do i know?
> 
> Nathan De Asha, awesome. More work on his back (detail, thickness, width) and he will be an awesome heavyweight! Plus hes only a young buck so has plenty of time on his side, well done.
> 
> ...


Some good analysis there Paul.

I would agree on most of your points. Yes Lindsay deserved 3rd IMO but is lacking in the legs. At 74kgs he could easily win this class in a couple of years. At 80kgs he would be frightening. I only dieted Lindsay for 6 weeks for the British after holding him at 80kgs for around 8 weeks.

I too thought that Bailey deserved some love here but Nana has just got those lines to die for so congrats on yet another UK title!!!

Shaun weighed in at 85.7kgs. He was full and watery on the saturday but we peaked for the sunday. He weighed around 6-7lbs lighter on the sunday. I thought he had made great gains from last year but then I am biased.

Heavies. So pleased for Pat. He came up to me afterwards and thanked me for a conversation I had with Scott Horton this year at the Arnold. We said that Pat wouldn't come anywhere in the supers. He said that was all he was thinking about when preparing this year. I love Pat, he fully deserved his victory and he joins the elite group of UK Champs!!

Barney was at least 10lbs off. I had him back in 4th or 5th at best. Soft in the hams and glutes and his stomach was distended.

Supers. Zack owned this class on the pre judge but Alvin brought it on the sunday. Although it was still Zack all the way he closed the gap big time and is my tip for next year to win this class.

As for Stuart, I agree and will hold my hands up. Stuart approached me early in the year about potentially helping him but I didn't here anything back until 12 weeks out from his qualifier.

I knew that this year would all be about conditioning and when you are presented with a physique with at least 50lbs to come off, you are always going to lose tissue. I had to deplete him hard then he couldn't fill up. Lesson learnt. Dont bulk up to 308lbs in the off season. I talked to Stuart about this and he needs to be no more than 280-285lbs. That way he'll be bigger and harder come show time.

It was a great 2 days for me, although very tiring. I had 11 guys in the show, 10 made it through to the sunday and 8 into the top 6 with 2 British Champions; Shaun T the LH and Dave Kitt in the inters under 80kgs.

A great show with some world class physiques on show. Massive well done to Zack and Neil. I interviewed them both backstage after and couldn't shut Zack up!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Take it from me.....*ALVIN IS NOT RETIRING*....it was misinformation!!!
> 
> *BIG H*


Thank goodness for that......H i would love to know how you managed to dial it in for him over the last few weeks. Seen and spoke to him ( briefly as i was prepping for going onstage ) at Leicester and he was huge, i mean huge...

Then he came in on the weekend end looking huge and in great condition...Great fella to. Made me realise how each and every time i panic diet the last month or so and end up losing alot and get stringy....

Good work by you both..respect to you both.. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Thank goodness for that......H i would love to know how you managed to dial it in for him over the last few weeks. Seen and spoke to him ( briefly as i was prepping for going onstage ) at Leicester and he was huge, i mean huge...
> 
> Then he came in on the weekend end looking huge and in great condition...Great fella to. Made me realise how each and every time i panic diet the last month or so and end up losing alot and get stringy....
> 
> Good work by you both..respect to you both.. :thumb:


i ddint see him at the leicester but he looked dam good at the weekend


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

big dude


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> Thank goodness for that......H i would love to know how you managed to dial it in for him over the last few weeks. Seen and spoke to him ( briefly as i was prepping for going onstage ) at Leicester and he was huge, i mean huge...
> 
> Then he came in on the weekend end looking huge and in great condition...Great fella to. Made me realise how each and every time i panic diet the last month or so and end up losing alot and get stringy....
> 
> Good work by you both..respect to you both.. :thumb:


Guess those who said he could not dial it in after seeing him in leicester where all wrong.....it is all about how you look on the day....


----------



## littlemick (Sep 8, 2009)

Lockstock i was in row G and saw it exactly as you did, agree with every class. In particular Nana, i cant imagine how he beat 2nd place. I was also surprised Wayne Robinson didn't make top 6. Anyhoo Zack is the man, Alvin was close but couldn't match Zack.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

alvin small retiring!!!!! i think it is wishful thinking from the other competitors lol.spoke with him after the show and he has every intention of smashing it in 2010 he looked superb and it was so close between him and zack they were out there on there own noone else had a look in really.I think he will get it next yr as he seems to be improving every yr


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Agree...si fan...massive improvements....well done mate


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Regarding the statement of Alvin retiring, which is incorrect, like I keep saying, and I will keep saying until the rumours are quashed:

It was me who inadvertidly announced this and I was well out of order for doing so

What a HUGE and embarrasing cock up I made which has caused Alvin and his partner a load of undue stress.

I have spoken to Alvin and apologised. Not that any apology is enough.


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Spot on lockstock, i also thought that in some poses Alvin had the edge on Zack, but Zack nailed his conditioning big time. A couple of times he started quivering due to his posing & i got worried & thought here we go again like the last 2 years when his conditioning let him down but he looked really, really good. As for Shaun T, i didn't go on Saturday but from the few guys i spoke to they said he looked better on day one. Nevertheless Shauns 3rd year competing, he's got a big future, but HUGE BIG UP to the Awsome Zack Khan, go to the states & get 'em boy!!!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

supercell said:


> Some good analysis there Paul.
> 
> I would agree on most of your points. Yes Lindsay deserved 3rd IMO but is lacking in the legs. At 74kgs he could easily win this class in a couple of years. At 80kgs he would be frightening. I only dieted Lindsay for 6 weeks for the British after holding him at 80kgs for around 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi J,

Like i say, what do i know, ha!

At least i was correct on a few assumptions 

I must say, the one thing that i was looking for (especially with people that you prepped) was your conditioning and no one had it... In fact no one in the show!

Once you have seen what can be done to your physique, especially the way you turned it around (and Neil), i think it is amazing and will really take some beating! Very, very few people will attain what you did last year.

I watched last years dvd whilst sat in my shop on saturday and was hoping someone maybe able to duplicate it on the Sunday but to no avail.... I guess there can only be one JL so i take my hat off to you sir.

Once you have witnessed condition like yours you expect (i do) to see it again, it really gives you that wow factor and for me no one really had that for me apart from Zack who did the impossible (for the haters) by turning up in great condition... Now he is pro he can only get better and better and that will be something fantastic to witness over the next few years of his professional outings.

Might i add that Natalie said i had you on size on Sunday EASILY!!!... In the face, ha!

Its a shame you didnt have time for a pork chop posedown! :whistling:


----------



## killermike (Sep 14, 2009)

supercell said:


> Some good analysis there Paul.
> 
> I would agree on most of your points. Yes Lindsay deserved 3rd IMO but is lacking in the legs. At 74kgs he could easily win this class in a couple of years. At 80kgs he would be frightening. I only dieted Lindsay for 6 weeks for the British after holding him at 80kgs for around 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


How you doin James? Hope youre well,

I was wondering if its possible to see or read the interview you had with Neil and Zack after the show?

Thanks and good luck next year

Cheers mate


----------

